# New Seiko Ska371p1 Kinetic 200m Watch



## diverben (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi All

Upgrading to a New Seiko SKA371P1 Kinetic 200m watch and recently bought one of eBay from a UK seller with 100% feedback and a good price.

However, the second hand was completely out of line with the minute markings (it didn't strike 6 or 12 o'clock centrally but either side), also, when I turned the crown gently to set the date the minute and hour hands moved / wobbled considerably.

I suspected the authenticity of the watch and sent it back for a full refund. The seller defended the authenticity of the watch, but was in fact very helpfull and refunded all costs and return postage.

Are these signs of a fake or copy?

AND can anyone recommend a good / authentic seller of the New Seiko SKA371P1 Kinetic 200m watch for a good price?

Thanks very much.

B 

p.s. can anyone recommend an even better watch to buy?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

no it wasn't a fake, most qtz watches won't be bang on the lines and the hands moving when moving the stem is normal no matter how gentle you are. There has to be some free play otherwise the thing wouldn't work. Even high end watches at 10 times the price have some degree of slack. Of course you could buy another one and find it's much better, it's life, thats how items that are mass produced turn out. It's impossible to get every single one off the line perfect.

as for your p.s. you'll be here to the next millenium getting answers to that, all of which will be different.


----------



## diverben (Jun 24, 2007)

pg tips said:


> no it wasn't a fake, most qtz watches won't be bang on the lines and the hands moving when moving the stem is normal no matter how gentle you are. There has to be some free play otherwise the thing wouldn't work. Even high end watches at 10 times the price have some degree of slack. Of course you could buy another one and find it's much better, it's life, thats how items that are mass produced turn out. It's impossible to get every single one off the line perfect.
> 
> as for your p.s. you'll be here to the next millenium getting answers to that, all of which will be different.


Hmmm.... I'm not convinced, I've never had these issues with any of my other Seiko watches, however.... I've used this forum twice for watch advice, I'm not exactly a watch anorak so I'll take your word for it.


----------

